# Uiterlijk > Algemeen >  Ontstoken teen

## ameiva

Hoi ik had zaterdag een zere teen en sávonds werd die steeds dikker en pijnlijker. De volgende dag waren er meer tenen en de onderkant van mijn voet dik en zeer pijnlijk. Ik ben naar de dokter gegaan en bleek een bacteriele ontsteking te hebben opgelopen. Hiervoor heb ik een antibioticakuur gehad van 7 dagen. Wat ik wil weten is wanneer de pijn en het doffe gevoel helemaal weg is . Ik ben nu aan de vijfde dag bezig en mijn teen blijft gevoelig en lijkt ook wat dikker te blijven. Heeft iemand hier ervaring mee? Groetjes Ameiva.

----------


## Maus

Haai ik heb aan het begin van de vakantie ook een zere teen gekregen die dikker werd, roder en hij deed HEEL ERG PIJN. Bij mij was mijn voet niet opgezwollen maar ik ben naar het ziekenhuis gegaan en ze hebben hem opengehaald, toen was dat nare gevoel weg (kloppen) en voelde ik alleen nog wondpijn.. Nu is het 5 weken later en er is nog 2 keer in gesneden (eergisteren hebben ze echt de onderkant goed opengehaald)
Ik heb nu ook een antibioticakuur en mijn voet is ietsje gezwollen..
Maar je moet erg oppassen en mischien foto's laten maken want als het om het bot heen gegaan is heb je een groot probleem!
Gr. Maus ([email protected])

----------


## tanja

ik heb ontstoken teen gehad met schoolkamp,,
ik heb daar de hele tijd met verband gelopen en ik ben daar heel vaak in soda water geweest.
het ging steeds beter toen het op een gegeven moment veel erger werd,
ik heb niks tegen me ouders gezegt...
ik wist dat dat me nagel eraf moest..
me vader vroeg op een geven moment heb je een onstoken teen of zo
ik zeg zo ja het zag er heel vies uit
ik moest naar de dokter me nagel moest eraf,
ik heb de heletijd gegild en gedaan.
ik kon me teen niet meer op de grond zetten.
en ik kon hem ook niet rustig in de auto zetten of de grond want met die hobbels deed dat heel pijn
nu gaat het wel beter

Groetjuhzzz Tanja

Tip: maak er geen geheim van
Msn: [email protected]

----------


## parelmoer

Mijn broer heeft op dit moment ook een heel erge ontstoken teen. En je kent die mannen dan: grote mond maar toen ik met mijn bistouri bovenkwam, was het heel wat minder. Gelukkig ben ik als pedicure gewoon aan zo'n dingen maar het is inderdaad van veel te lang te wachten en er niets aan te doen dat het zo erg komt. Gelukkig is het bij mijn broer nog zelf behandelbaar maar voor de zekerheid is hij ook naar de dokter doorverwezen. Er vlug bij zijn is de boodschap!!

----------

